

Ask HN: Review my startup, passubuy.com - passubuy
http://passubuy.com
My team and I recently built a browser-based platform for sharing items to sell with the user&#x27;s Facebook community (friends &amp; friends of friends).<p>The general idea is this: Through the power of Facebook, you post something you want to sell to your network of Facebook friends. If it looks good to them, a friend can buy it and you make your money. If it looks good to a friend but they don&#x27;t need it, maybe they know a friend who does who they can pass the posting along to. If it sells, you still make money, but your friend who simply passed it along also makes money! Sales only occur between friends or friends of friends (or friends of friends of friends, etc., get the picture?), so you can always trust the transaction in a way that you never can on the &quot;other guy&#x27;s list.&quot; And anyone who helps pass a posting along that ultimately sells gets a cut!<p>I&#x27;d love to hear what the HN community thinks.
======
henrikm85
It takes quite a while to load, I would suggest fixing that early.

